# Accepted to Chapman Cinematography AMA



## Tugger (Jul 16, 2019)

Let me know if you have any questions about my reel, experience, application, etc.


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 12, 2020)

Tugger said:


> Let me know if you have any questions about my reel, experience, application, etc.


Hi there! A bit late to the game but I was wondering how you’re liking the cinematography program so far? I am still waiting to hear back from Chapman (cinematography) and LMU but I did get into USC. From my understanding, Chapman is the best alternative to AFI in terms of cinematography but I was interested in your viewpoint and experience 😊


----------



## WhaJin (Mar 18, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Hi there! A bit late to the game but I was wondering how you’re liking the cinematography program so far? I am still waiting to hear back from Chapman (cinematography) and LMU but I did get into USC. From my understanding, Chapman is the best alternative to AFI in terms of cinematography but I was interested in your viewpoint and experience 😊


When did you hear back from USC? I did get into LMU and Chapman. However, I have not heard back from USC...


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 18, 2020)

kdi0408 said:


> When did you hear back from USC? I did get into LMU and Chapman. However, I have not heard back from USC...


My acceptance letter is dated February 29th but I got the official email on March 2nd!


----------



## WhaJin (Mar 18, 2020)

Congrats! When did you submit your application? Just wanna know if my application was submitted late. also, did you do an interview with them?


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 18, 2020)

kdi0408 said:


> Congrats! When did you submit your application? Just wanna know if my application was submitted late. also, did you do an interview with them?


Thank you! I submitted my application on the last day, I believe it was November 15th or so?
And yes, I did have an interview with one of the faculty members but as far as I know, it’s not a requirement. I saw some people from screenwriting who got in already without an interview for Fall 2020


----------



## WhaJin (Mar 18, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Thank you! I submitted my application on the last day, I believe it was November 15th or so?
> And yes, I did have an interview with one of the faculty members but as far as I know, it’s not a requirement. I saw some people from screenwriting who got in already without an interview for Fall 2020


I see.. not sure if I’m accepted or not. I have not heard back from them at all. I emailed them and they said all the notifications will be released by the end of March


----------

